# Best combo for subaru paint?



## jonnyboy82 (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi, what are the best pads to use on subaru paint?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Depends how bad it is and how soft the paint is etc

All cars are different


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

If the clear coat very soft then Supernatural Micro Prime by 3M polishing and finishing pads gives great result .


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

There is no single answer.

Age of car? Has it been repainted? Even cars supplied brand new can be repainted....bashed in transit, storage, unloading etc.

In my experience Subaru paint is pretty thin, older cars are a little softer than newer cars (no idea of the year they changed). Newer cars can suffer a little from 'sticky paint' and in the medium to medium/hard range.

I've never found a huge difference with different brands of pads. For polish I'd stick with 3M the or Menzerna range


----------



## jonnyboy82 (Aug 15, 2013)

Its for a 2005 wrx sti type uk widetrack. All original paint too. Silver in colour 01G paint code.

So if I am to buy the ness pads and polishes is there any kit recommendation? This is all new to me so please go easy!


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

K 
Look at the koch chemie range you wont need anything over p2.02. The lack blue polish will probably do you on a flexpad orange or yellow pad


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

jonnyboy82 said:


> Its for a 2005 wrx sti type uk widetrack. All original paint too. Silver in colour 01G paint code.
> 
> So if I am to buy the ness pads and polishes is there any kit recommendation? This is all new to me so please go easy!


Exactly the car I run for 6 years, same colour too, although mine was one of the last, on an 06 plate....just into the £500 a year road tax.

Have you paint depth gauged each panel....it could easily have been repainted between paining in the factory and delivery to the 1st owner.......

I digress.....it should be medium to medium hard paint, start off with a non-agressive combination and work you way up to the lest aggressive combination that will correct the paint.

For pads I would use whatever reasonable ones you can find on offer, I would not go to anything too expensive, there is not a huge difference in my experience. For polish 3M and Menzerna are my two go-to brands.
There are a bunch of great guides on here, but most importantly do small sections at a time and make sure you work the polish properly.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

jonnyboy82 said:


> Its for a 2005 wrx sti type uk widetrack. All original paint too. Silver in colour 01G paint code.
> 
> So if I am to buy the ness pads and polishes is there any kit recommendation? This is all new to me so please go easy!


What defects are you trying to remove and what sort of polisher do you have mate?


----------



## jonnyboy82 (Aug 15, 2013)

I am about to order this: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=207877

This is my first step into the detailing scene just need to know whats the best kit to get me started.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

jonnyboy82 said:


> I am about to order this: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=207877
> 
> This is my first step into the detailing scene just need to know whats the best kit to get me started.


That's what most people start with mate, it's a decent buy for the price.

To be honest there's not really massive differences between the actual makes of pads and polishes. Everyone has their favourites but at the end of the day all will do the job to a degree. 
They're all effectively categorised heavy/medium/light (or cutting/polishing/finishing) for both polishes and pads. Yes certain manufacturers may have multiple versions of finishing/refining/jewelling polish but again the actual differences between them is realistically very small.

Personally I'd phone and speak to CYC, tell them your budget and see what they suggest.
There are plenty of variations of that machine too, most other sites stock something similar with a pre-bundle of pads and polishes so worth phoning around a bit. 
Slims Detailing, I4detailing and Polished Bliss all have similar package deals available and some have discounts available too. I'd phone them and see what they can offer and compare prices.

Good choice of car too :thumb: I used to have a Hawkeye (like Bero mine also fell into the higher tax bracket by 10 days...) 
Mine was in the WR1 light blue colour (although wasn't actually a WR1)
Loved the car, didn't like the amount of hatred you got from other drivers though....


----------



## jonnyboy82 (Aug 15, 2013)

Leebo310 said:


> That's what most people start with mate, it's a decent buy for the price.
> 
> To be honest there's not really massive differences between the actual makes of pads and polishes. Everyone has their favourites but at the end of the day all will do the job to a degree.
> They're all effectively categorised heavy/medium/light (or cutting/polishing/finishing) for both polishes and pads. Yes certain manufacturers may have multiple versions of finishing/refining/jewelling polish but again the actual differences between them is realistically very small.
> ...


Tbh, I dont really have a budget of such, was just hoping to start with the basics and build my kit up over time. OOh that higher tax bracket no thanks The WR1s are lush though!

Its all a bit confusing this because the more you try and research the correct products and pads the more confusing it becomes purely because everybody has their favourites!


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Leebo310 said:


> I used to have a Hawkeye (like Bero mine also fell into the higher tax bracket by 10 days...)
> Mine was in the WR1 light blue colour (although wasn't actually a WR1)
> Loved the car, didn't like the amount of hatred you got from other drivers though....


Mine was something similar....mere days differeence in registration means double the road tax compared to an identical car.....but hey....it saves the environment.... 

Was your car resprayed that colour? I've never seen a hawk in Ice Blue (i think the colour was called?) and pretty sure it was not an option. It's a nice colour.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Bero said:


> Mine was something similar....mere days differeence in registration means double the road tax compared to an identical car.....but hey....it saves the environment....
> 
> Was your car resprayed that colour? I've never seen a hawk in Ice Blue (i think the colour was called?) and pretty sure it was not an option. It's a nice colour.


Nah, wasn't sprayed mate it was originally from Malta I believe where that colour was a standard option (even on non WR1 cars)
Yeah I'd never seen another Hawkeye in that colour either and neither had many on the Scoobynet forum when I joined there.

I'll see if I can dig out a picture.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

K flexpads hexlogic green pad
Koch chemie lack blue polish. ( or lack red { rossi }) but go with the blue
Job done in one stage. With a very high gloss factor of over 9 on the mirror scale ( 10 being a perfect lab mirror) at 20 degrees i can achieve around 170 out of 200 on gloss units ( GU)
Which although isnt absolute perfection ( but you have to allow for base coat imperfections affecting the specular light beam) is as near as you want
Total cost about 20 quid or so.
No steep learning curve with them DA or rotary use, no dusting and easy to clean gaps and trims if needed.
Take a look at them you WONT be disapointed


----------



## jonnyboy82 (Aug 15, 2013)

AllenF said:


> K flexpads hexlogic green pad
> Koch chemie lack blue polish. ( or lack red { rossi }) but go with the blue
> Job done in one stage. With a very high gloss factor of over 9 on the mirror scale ( 10 being a perfect lab mirror) at 20 degrees i can achieve around 170 out of 200 on gloss units ( GU)
> Which although isnt absolute perfection ( but you have to allow for base coat imperfections affecting the specular light beam) is as near as you want
> ...


Ok, so if im reading and understanding this right you are saying try the koch chemie lack blue polish with a green hexlogic flexpad on my DA and the results will be great! With little effort?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Indeed yes.


----------



## jonnyboy82 (Aug 15, 2013)

AllenF said:


> Indeed yes.


Ok, will get it bought and let you know how it goes!

What about a sealer/protector/wax to finish with?

Thanks


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Mmmmmm hearing nice things about the 1k.
But the rossi and green have a decent carnuba in them already


----------



## jonnyboy82 (Aug 15, 2013)

AllenF said:


> Mmmmmm hearing nice things about the 1k.
> But the rossi and green have a decent carnuba in them already


Ok, so I need to buy the rossi or green too then to protect?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

No take a look here..
http://www.koch-chemie.de/en/Detailing/Paintwork/

The p2.02 which is version 2 of lack bleu contains carnuba
The lack reds and greens ( red by hand green via da give stunning gloss and light refraction ( ie very sharp definitions in reflections)
The lack blue is roughly the same price per litre as P2.02 is for 250ml but you may decide you want litre bottles lol


----------



## jonnyboy82 (Aug 15, 2013)

I have already bought 1L of the Lack-Polish blau so do I need anything else as im confused?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Nope what pads have you got or are you doing it by hand?
A medium soft pad or mf finishing disc ith the lack blue. Job done on a scooby


----------



## jonnyboy82 (Aug 15, 2013)

AllenF said:


> Nope what pads have you got or are you doing it by hand?
> A medium soft pad or mf finishing disc ith the lack blue. Job done on a scooby


I bought the da in the group buy, with green, yellow and red hexlogic pads.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Go with the green pad


----------



## jonnyboy82 (Aug 15, 2013)

Ok will give that a go then. Just need to do some homework before I get started!


----------

